# Next Up Copper Triangle



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Other than the Mt Evans race this weekend, anybody going to do the _next_ big climbing ride, the Copper Triangle on August 1st?


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

I'm in...CT, not Mt. Evans. I am already looking forward to the cold beer after the ride!


----------



## bristol_bull (Dec 10, 2008)

*I'm in*

Second time for me - riding with a group of 5 others. I think it's a great route - should be able to at least enjoy it after the Triple Bypass. Very enjoyable pre-ride and post-ride entertainment last year.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm in for Mt Evans

Out for CT - I'm riding Laramie Enduro that day. 70 miles on a mtn bike with 8000 feet of climbing, should be "fun"


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm in for the Triangle.


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll be there, should be a nice day on the bike.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Look for number 120 on a Moots. That's me.
Push me please.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Have a great day all. It's an amazing route.


----------



## BobVForWard3 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a beautiful course, my wife and I were there Saturday, awesome ride!

Started out a little chilly, 33 degrees up Fremont, froze a little on the descent, then it just got perfect out. From the start to Minturn seemed to go soo fast, not so much on the ride up Vail Pass, but we had a tailwind, no clouds and mid 60s, just perfect.

It was both of our's first organized ride and I thought it was really put together well. She's not that comfortable in a group but almost everyone was polite and she never felt crowded. We have done a lot of tris and duathlons and I'm used to seeing crashes and seeing ambulance but I didn't see anyone down the whole ride, hope thats true.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

BobVForWard3 said:


> What a beautiful course, my wife and I were there Saturday, awesome ride!
> 
> Started out a little chilly, 33 degrees up Fremont, froze a little on the descent, then it just got perfect out. From the start to Minturn seemed to go soo fast, not so much on the ride up Vail Pass, but we had a tailwind, no clouds and mid 60s, just perfect.
> 
> It was both of our's first organized ride and I thought it was really put together well. She's not that comfortable in a group but almost everyone was polite and she never felt crowded. We have done a lot of tris and duathlons and I'm used to seeing crashes and seeing ambulance but I didn't see anyone down the whole ride, hope thats true.


It was chilly up Fremont Pass. A little too cold to really let it rip on the backside. Shivering going 44 mph isn't terrible, but it would have been more fun with a few more degrees of warmth. We had on full leg warmers, armwarmers and a jacket until we were between Leadville and Tenessee pass. 

Still felt good at the end of the ride, so we had my wife meet us in Frisco for lunch instead of picking us up at the finish. That was pretty nice.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Look for number 120 on a Moots. That's me.
> Push me please.


I saw one guy on a Moots. We passed each other a few times. Didn't notice the number.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Chain said:


> I saw one guy on a Moots. We passed each other a few times. Didn't notice the number.


I was wearing mostly black and knickers. I started early and froze my you know what off, but what a great ride. Seeing the steam rise off the old miner's huts on Tennesee Pass was awesome. I'll do it again next year. This ride is step below the TBP in terms of difficulty, but so what. Its a great way to usher in August.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> I was wearing mostly black and knickers. I started early and froze my you know what off, but what a great ride. Seeing the steam rise off the old miner's huts on Tennesee Pass was awesome. I'll do it again next year. This ride is step below the TBP in terms of difficulty, but so what. Its a great way to usher in August.


I was the one in the lime green jacket. :thumbsup: I'm sure you saw me.  

We started about 6:20. The steam coming off the lakes and the new snow on the peaks was an awsome sight. Wish I had a camera, but I passed on bringing one along.

The ride is fantastic. I've done it for the last 4 years. I need a step below the Triple. I'm getting old.

( Celebrity sighting on Sunday. My family and I ate at the Butterhorn down in Frisco on Sunday. Connie Carpenter was there with a friend for lunch. )


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

We had ice on the car when we left the condo in Frisco a little before 6:00. The ride up Fremont was definitely cold. We broke off from the ride and did a loop around Turquoise Lake. That was absolutely awesome. It is such a gorgeous loop. They should add that in as an option to the ride. Although, I have to say it was nice having it all to ourselves. That made the ride an even century when we got back. I'm going to post some pics tonight hopefully.


----------

